# Base metaphores explained....in furry terms



## Irreverent (Feb 6, 2009)

XKCD has done it again.......







All your base are belong to us....


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 6, 2009)

XKCD _loves _quiet furry references.
I wonder how long it'll be before the writers shows up wearing a tail.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 6, 2009)

Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 7, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> XKCD _loves _quiet furry references.



He certainly seems to.  Makes one wonder if he's in the fandom.


----------

